# Missing Kernel Modules After FreeBSD-Update Rollback



## dave (Jul 22, 2014)

Today I went to upgrade my system to 9.3-RELEASE.


```
# freebsd-update fetch
# freebsd-update install
# reboot
# portmaster -aH
# freebsd-update -r 9.3-RELEASE upgrade
# freebsd-update install
# shutdown -r now
```

At this point the system will not boot and outputs something like this at panic:


```
panic: vm_page_insert: page already inserted
```

So, I boot to single user mode and roll back:


```
# mount -u /
# mount -a
# freebsd-update rollback
```

And now when booting I get:


```
KLD opensolaris.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
KLD zfs.ko: depends on opensolaris - not available or version mismatch
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
```

and


```
# sudo kldload zfs
kldload: can't load zfs: Exec format error
```

Any thoughts?


----------



## gkbsd (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello,

Just a wild guess, do you have any free disk space left_?_ You upgraded from which version_?_ Can you show an output of /etc/fstab_?_

Regards,
Guillaume.


----------



## dave (Jul 22, 2014)

*T*he initial run of freebsd-update of fetch/install has brought me to: 9.2-RELEASE-p10

*D*isk usage:

```
# df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s1a    989M    483M    426M    53%    /
devfs          1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ad4s1e    989M    623M    287M    68%    /tmp
/dev/ad4s1f    877G    9.0G    797G     1%    /usr
/dev/ad4s1d     19G    2.4G     15G    13%    /var
devfs          1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /var/named/dev
```

/etc/fstab

```
# Device		Mountpoint	FStype	Options		Dump	Pass#
/dev/ad4s1b		none		swap	sw		0	0
/dev/ad4s1a		/		ufs	rw		1	1
/dev/ad4s1e		/tmp		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad4s1f		/usr		ufs	rw		2	2
/dev/ad4s1d		/var		ufs	rw		2	2
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2014)

dave said:
			
		

> Today I went to upgrade my system to 9.3-RELEASE.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


These commands will not upgrade your system, it will install the latest patches of the version you're currently running. To upgrade you have to run `freebsd-update -r 9.3-RELEASE upgrade`, then proceed with `freebsd-update install`.


----------



## dave (Jul 23, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right.  I made a mistake in my forum post.  I have corrected that now.  The 5th command should have read `freebsd-update -r 9.3-RELEASE upgrade`.


----------

